# Addicted to Hulu.



## Cryozombie (Nov 18, 2008)

I have become addicted to www.hulu.com

Fully legal, supported by advertising on-demand television and movies.  Their movie selection is light... But I have been watching old TV shows from my childhood on there... Emergency, Kojak, the original Battlestar Galactica... plus a lot of modern shows, like Family Guy, Sarah Connor, Sons of Anarchy...

I don't sit around and watch a lot of TV... but when I am online and working on my PC, popping out a window and watching the shows is great!

Someone get me an Intervention!


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 18, 2008)

Sadly, as I am part of the great deprived mass of humanity that does not live in America, I am denied  :lol:.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 18, 2008)

Aw, dood. You know better than to show me stuff like this.  *sigh*  Now when am I gonna paint the entryway? shampoo the carpet? finish the laundry? take the haul to Goodwill? etc, etc, etc?

*starts Master and Commander*


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Nov 18, 2008)

Alright another who knows about Hulu.com!!

The site is great Makes me wonder why we have cable.


----------

